
A VC website for true coders - replicatorblog
http://neuvc.com/
======
inputcoffee
For new users:

start by typing in "ls" (hit return)

then don't try to "cd" into those files or "cat" those files. Just type in the
name of the file (hit return). They're basically commands.

~~~
hood_syntax
Yeah, I tried cat. Was a little disappointed

------
vmorgulis
Found in the source code:
[http://reactionwheel.net/](http://reactionwheel.net/)

